# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in concete

## billhill4000

Just referring to some comments made on asbestos in concrete and footings etc.. Was this really common place in Queensland? The government surely would not be so ignorant to allow this since old concrete is broke up and recycled on a daily basis (eg used in road base). However... I do believe asbestos fibro was certainly used as formboard etc...which is different to my concern.  
To the best of my knowledge (I could be wrong) there was no asbestos fibres added to some concrete mixes(ie to control cracks) 
BUT!! .. Fibro offcuts could have been thrown in the wet mix..but again how would the government regulate / check this? Licenced workers could completely remove all asbestos from a building only to be exposed to offcuts emeddwdin the old concrete slab... Surely this is unlikely?  
Any thoughts on this? Recycled concrete used in Road bases all over the country would be contaminated etc...  
Any oldies out there know how much fibro got chucked in? Is the fibro being chucked in just a load of bull.

----------


## Bloss

It is possible, but unlikely, that concrete used pre-war might have had asbestos fibres in it. For pre-cast items such as pipes, roofing sheets, fire sheets etc as we know manufactured right up until 1985 and some used until around 1993. Offcuts etc - who could ever know. The danger from asbestos comes from atomised particles that can be ingested - ie: dust. Unless the concrete is sawn or drilled or otherwise mechanically disturbed to create dust, and the people around are nit wearing of safety gear there is close to zero risk (few risks are zero). The answer is always the same: if there is the likelihood of dust being created,. any dust not just asbestos (ALL dusts are dangerous and not meant to be ingested!), then wear a P2 mask at a minimum. If the exposure is likely to be at high levels and/or for prolonged periods increase the safety gear with eye protection, disposable coveralls etc.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Agree. When crushing or cutting concrete the amount of dust generated is pretty big. It contains dust from the cement, sand that probably form more risk than he slight potential for some asbestos. Proper dust control is important when carrying out all sorts of work.

----------

